# break in spawning



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

To any one who has had RB's breeding for any extended period.

Have you experinced a dry spell? Mine were really ''going at it'' hard, but there has been no action for just over a month now. I am alittle worried about egg implosion. Has anyone had them stop for while and start up agian?

I'm just thinking... it is the males fault right? I mean, if he dosent attract her attention, blow the nest, do the piranha dance with her, ect. She is not gonna lay any eggs.

Any input?








Do you have any insight into this?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Good luck on your spawn Mantis...


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

My P-farm is not as busy latley


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

a few little guys


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

well alittle while back mine had taken a break for i believe three weeks, i was trying to figure out what i did, or didn't do







then before i knew it they started up again and this time i had two pairs instead of the one







so be patient and keep doing what you were doing before, there can be some inside issues going on between them.

is there more fighting than usual?

and when they start up again, i no you have a nice farm set-up going and all with lots of room. very nice set-up by the way







make sure you don't get to greedy with the removal of the eggs. i like to leave a fair share of the eggs behind enough so that the male will still guard the nest with pride. if you rob them blind everytime i think they start to get a little pist IMO

good luck dude keep us informed on this, and like i said above don't switch your routine yet, they just might be recruting another team.







thats if they are not seperated from the others!!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Mantis,

Thats my dream P farm setup! Nice.....

As far as the dry spell, Ive experience the same. Have had spawns every other week and then some. With occassional dry spells that lasted over several months. Theres really nothing you can do to prevent this from happening. It just happens. My advice is to keep up with maintaing water quality, feeding schedules and dont mess with the tank (rearranging decor, substrate changes, lighting changes, adding P's......). Change just restarts the conditioning phase ie postpones breeding activity. G-luck.

Arnold


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Egg implosion is associated with poor diet, overfeeding and to much fat content (ie; untrimmed beefheart, chicken, etc., where the fat is not removed). A fat pirana is not a healthy or normal pirana.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

thanks for the input guys.

Nike, I have never even thought of leaving some eggs in the spawning tank, It makes sense :nod: not having so many fry would help with the survival rate?

When they *do* continue, I'll try that.

Thanks again


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

well I cleaned the filter in the tank and put some peat granuals in it. Less than a week later....


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Nike, I did take your advice, and didn't rob them blind of their eggs, Hopefully It will be a while till they take a break again.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

awesome news mantis









yes i find if i leave them lots of eggs they carry out the whole process till they hatch. it does not do the best for the water parameters IMO but it will keep them spawning more frequently. i usually now have two nests going at the same time and i usually now will just take from the one pair, one week and then the other pair the following week. this also evens out my dipping in to their nests. great stuff and nice shot of the eggs dude!! keep the pics comin man, i have enough up here already "we need more from you guys"


----------

